# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  Is this lime scale? Can it hurt the frogs and how do I get rid of it without harsh cleaners?

## shydroanna

My terrarium is growing/getting some hard scale deposits that I assume are from hard water?  Is this correct?  Is so ho do I clean them off without using something that will harm the frogs?  Is there a way to prevent this?  I use tap water with tap water conditioner when adding water and calcium supplements every 3rd feeding or so.

----------


## Ryan

Hi there 
I dont know if it's lime scale but if it is, i would sugesst warm water (dechlorinated) and or use a spray safe for reptiles and amphibians *Zoo Med Reptisafe* is one that i am aware of

Good luck getting the...stuff, of your tank!

----------


## Lynn

> My terrarium is growing/getting some hard scale deposits that I assume are from hard water?  Is this correct?  Is so ho do I clean them off without using something that will harm the frogs?  Is there a way to prevent this?  I use tap water with tap water conditioner when adding water and calcium supplements every 3rd feeding or so.


Hi ,
You can mist with distilled water. Distilled will not stain the glass.

I would clean these stains with a spray bottle of distilled water, a single edged razor blade, and a damp cloth.

You don't want to do this 'dry', whereby creating a fine dust the frogs could inhale. Keep it nice and wet.  I use this method every couple of months in my tree frogs enclosures. Works like a charm !

No chemicals  :Frog Surprise:  necessary ! 

Lynn

----------


## deeishealthy

A razor blade, maybe?  I don't have a water feature in my tank, I have a pool which I empty daily, so the water doesn't come in contact with the glass.  For humidity spraying I use distilled water so that there are no deposits.

----------


## Lynn

> Hi ,
> You can mist with distilled water. Distilled will not stain the glass.
> 
> I would clean these stains with a spray bottle of distilled water, a single edged razor blade, and a damp cloth.
> 
> You don't want to do this 'dry', whereby creating a fine dust the frogs could inhale. Keep it nice and wet.  I use this method every couple of months in my tree frogs enclosures. Works like a charm !
> 
> No chemicals  necessary ! 
> 
> Lynn


I see you have auratus. I would remove them from the enclosure when you scrape the glass. 
They are so shy and will likely be upset by you being in there that long.
Plus they have the habit of squishing themselves into odd places. ( you don't want any accidents) 
They don't like their 'stuff' messed with.... either  :Big Grin:

----------

